# Some last field pics of 2011



## Jmugleston (Nov 20, 2011)

It is cold out here now, but since I last posted I was able to photograph a couple more animals. Now it will only be birds from here on out.

This little one was warming itself in the road. After a few photos (with my phone so the quality is a bit poor), it was moved to some open fields at the mouth of a nearby canyon. 








And this little one was found when I stopped in southern Utah on my way to the Las Vegas Reptile Expo. After a few photos later he was relocated to a nearby but safer spot.


----------



## Big B (Nov 23, 2011)

I enjoy viewing your photos, Plenty of mold here, no tarantulas though.


----------



## moloch (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice tarantula.  When did you change your avatar?  I like it and just watched those three weeks ago in western NSW.

Regards,
David


----------



## Jmugleston (Nov 26, 2011)

moloch said:


> Nice tarantula.  When did you change your avatar?  I like it and just watched those three weeks ago in western NSW.
> 
> Regards,
> David


Earlier this year sometime. That is one of the bobtails (Tiliqua rugosa) I photographed while I was collecting insects in Western Australia. I was surprised with how common they were. I haven't been to NSW to photograph the species that can be found out there, but I may get out that way sometime in 2012.


----------

